# Se puede decir una genio si se trata de una mujer



## chuyujingtai

Hola,

Mi pregunta es si existe la expresión _una genio_ si se trata de una mujer.
Gracias.


----------



## evesther12

chuyujingtai said:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi pregunta es si existe la expresión _una genio_ si se trata de una mujer.
> Gracias.


 

No, en espanol hay muchas frases que se escriben de esta manera pero se escucha mas correcto si tu dices.....
ESA MUJER ES UN GENIO.....y despues el por que le das ese titulo como por ejemplo...................
ESA MUJER ES UN GENIO USANDO LA COMPUTADORA.

O SIMPLE Y SENCILLAMENTE ESA MUJER ES UN "GENIO"


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Quizás los correcto es "ella es un genio", pero es muy común el uso de "ella es una genio".


----------



## mirx

fsabroso said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quizás los correcto es "ella es un genio", pero es muy común el uso de "ella es una genio".


 
Yo nunca lo he oído así, y no me gusta para nada.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aquí el artículo no va en función del sujeto, y _genio_ es un sustantivo masculino.

Es como decir "María es un ángel" o "Juan es una máquina".

Saludos.


----------



## Maruja14

mirx said:


> Yo nunca lo he oído así, y no me gusta para nada.


 
A mí tampoco.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Aquí el artículo no va en función del sujeto, y _genio_ es un sustantivo masculino.
> 
> Es como decir "María es un ángel" o "Juan es una máquina".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo con la señorita TraductoraPobleSec pues ya desde los tiempos de la antigua *Roma* la palabra [*Genius*] era usada como un sustantivo masculino, me explico: los primeros romanos adoraban a una deidad que ellos llamaban *Genius*  y que conceptualizaban 
como *la encarnación divina de la capacidad de crear que reside en la mente del hombre*. Con el paso del tiempo este antiguo concepto romano cambió (por influencia de otras culturas como *la griega*) y el genio pasó a ser una especie de *espíritu guardián*, de este modo se empezó a creer que cada hombre que era cabeza de una familia tenía su propio genio que en consecuencia y a la vez era el genio protector del resto de los miembros del grupo familiar en cuestión. Después por extensión, se difundió la idea de que cada lugar (*genius loci*) y cada organización (como por ejemplo una legión romana (*genius populi Romanii*)) tenían su propio genio. Dentro del contexto religioso romano el símbolo de los genios era habitualmente la serpiente. 


Obvio es que este segundo concepto romano de lo que es un genio no fue exclusivo de tal cultura pues ya antes que ellos *los chinos* y *los árabes* (estos últimos como una creencia religiosa heredada de *los antiguos* *caldeos*) tenían un concepto muy similar. De hecho, aún hoy en día en *el* *Medio Oriente* la creencia en los llamados genios sigue siendo algo un tanto cuanto popular. En dicha región se piensa que hay *genios malos* y *genios buenos* y que los únicos seres de este planeta que son capaces de distinguir si un cierto genio es bueno o es malo son *los gatos siameses*. Tal vez esto último explique el motivo por el cual dichos mininos son desde antaño tan populares en el Medio Oriente.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Lillita

¡Miren qué acabo de encontrar!



> La voz _genio _es masculina con el sentido de 'inteligencia y originalidad extraordinarias' y 'capacidad y habilidad extraordinarias'; cuando se emplea en el sentido derivado de estas acepciones, referido a una persona que posee dicha capacidad extraordinaria, se emplea como epiceno masculino:
> 
> _Mi hija es un genio para las matemáticas._


 
Saluditos


----------



## dec-sev

Si sustituimos _mi hija_ por _ella_ y borremos _para las matemáticas_ obtendremos la frase tan mal redactada para  mrix y Maruja. ¿O con _para las matemáticas_ no está mala la frase?


----------



## mirx

dec-sev said:


> Si sustituimos _mi hija_ por _ella_ y borremos _para las matemáticas_ obtendremos la frase tan mal redactada para mrix y Maruja. ¿O con _para las matemáticas_ no está mala la frase?


 

Si sustituimos, _Mi hija_ la frase queda así.

_Ella_ es un genio. Esto no suena mal, lo que suena mal sería > Ella es un*a* genio.


----------



## Lillita

_"La voz/el sustantivo 'genio' es masculina/o."_

¡Busquemos otra palabra semejante¡ Por ejemplo _'ángel'_ (como lo hizo TraductoraPobleSec también. )
Todos estamos de acuerdo en que la oración _'María es un ángel'_ (o _'Ella es un ángel'_) es completamente correcta, ¿verdad? Entonces, la oración _'Ella es un genio'_ debe ser correcta también. Da igual si usas la palabra _'hija'_ y agregas _'para las matemáticas'_ también.

Saluditos


----------



## SpiceMan

Interesante. En Argentina se usa "genia" para las mujeres, recién me entero de que es sólo masculino... hasta el punto de que "ella es un genio" me suena bastante extraño.


----------



## Maruja14

mirx said:


> Si sustituimos, _Mi hija_ la frase queda así.
> 
> _Ella_ es un genio. Esto no suena mal, lo que suena mal sería > Ella es un*a* genio.


 
Eso mismo, creo que lo había entendido dec-sev al revés.


----------



## pejeman

La muy gustada serie de Jeannie (Yini), (el mayor Nelson era un papanatas) se llamó en México "Mi bella genio". Por acá usamos genio, ora para varón, ora para mujer. Pero es interesante saber que en Argentina se usa genia.

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:


pejeman said:


> La muy gustada serie de Jeannie (Yini), (el mayor Nelson era un papanatas) se llamó en México "Mi bella genio". Por acá usamos genio, ora para varón, ora para mujer. Pero es interesante saber que en Argentina se usa genia.
> 
> Saludos.


 Me estaba acordando de lo mismo (en Chile también se llamó así y concuerdo: ¡Un verdadero papanatas!) 

Lo interesante ahí es la (supuesta) falta de concordancia : Mi bell*a* genio. 

Si aceptamos que 'genio' es un sustantivo masculino debería haberse llamado "Mi bell*o* genio" . ¡Y a mí no me sugiere, en absoluto, que se refiera a una mujer genio! De hecho, si algún amigo mío me contara que se enamoró de un hermoso genio, no sólo me haría dudar de su integridad psicológica, sino, también, hormonal .

No sé. Me declaro incompetente. Saludos.


----------



## indigoio

SpiceMan said:


> Interesante. En Argentina se usa "genia" para las mujeres, recién me entero que es sólo masculino... hasta el punto de que "ella es un genio" me suena bastante extraño.



¡Genial que en Argentina se use _genia_! 

Pero es lo mismo que pasa en casos como _'él es una figura'_, _'ella es un astro'_, etc. Sonaría fatal _'él es *un* figura'_ y peor aún _'él es un figur*o*'_


----------



## sinamay

Alguien en otro hilo había planteado la pregunta de cómo es el femenino de un músico, ¿una músico o música? 
En el mismo orden de cosas, me llamó mucho la atención el que unos amigos españoles llamasen "divo" (del sustantivo "diva") a un médico del que estábamos hablando.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sinamay:

Yo creo que es _mujer músico_... ¡Espero no equivocarme! Y sí: lo de _divo_ se ha empezado a oír recientemente; la palabra _diva_ ya lleva unos años de moda y ahora se ha "masculinizado".

¡Un saludo a Grecia!


----------



## sinamay

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sinamay:
> 
> Yo creo que es _mujer músico_... ¡Espero no equivocarme! Y sí: lo de _divo_ se ha empezado a oír recientemente; la palabra _diva_ ya lleva unos años de moda y ahora se ha "masculinizado".
> 
> ¡Un saludo a Grecia!


 
Muy válida tu opinión Traductora.
¡Saludos a Barcelona!


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Yo creo que es _mujer músico_... ¡Espero no equivocarme! Y sí: lo de _divo_ se ha empezado a oír recientemente; la palabra _diva_ ya lleva unos años de moda y ahora se ha "masculinizado".


 
   Otra palabra que pudiera llegar a presentar el mismo fenómeno es la voz *musa*. Cuando una mujer está enamorada de un cierto hombre y se inspira en él para componer un poema, ¿Qué dirá ella de él: es mi *musa* o es mi *muso*?...


----------



## fsabroso

mirx said:


> Yo nunca lo he oído así, y no me gusta para nada.


 


Maruja14 said:


> A mí tampoco.


El que no lo hayas oido, o el que no les guste, no es la pregunta.
La pregunta es "si existe la expresión".

Y mi respuesta fue sobre lo correcto y si la expresión existe.



chuyujingtai said:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi pregunta es si existe la expresión _una genio_ si se trata de una mujer.
> Gracias.


 
Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

chuyujingtai said:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi pregunta es si existe la expresión _una genio_ si se trata de una mujer.
> Gracias.


 
Yo digo que sí: "Yini era una genio bellísima y muy simpática y su amo era un papanatas. Ella tenía muy buen genio y todo lo arreglaba con mucha gracia" 

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

fsabroso said:


> El que no lo hayas oido, o el que no les guste, no es la pregunta.
> La pregunta es "si existe la expresión".
> 
> Y mi respuesta fue sobre lo correcto y si la expresión existe.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sería estúpido y ridiculo de mi parte decir que algo "no existe" en el español, debido a la gran variación de uso y vocablos que tiene nuestro idioma, lo único que puedo decir es que "Yo nunca lo he oído", y por lo tanto me resulta totalmente incómoda esa construcción. Ya han dado señas de que en Argentina si se usa, y un caso especial en que también se usa en México, sin embargo, a mi la expresión no me convence. Y si quieres que sea tan radical, pues no, entonces "una genio" no existe en donde yo crecí y sus alrededores.

Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mirx said:


> Sería estúpido y ridiculo de mi parte decir que algo "no existe" en el español, debido a la gran variación de uso y vocablos que tiene nuestro idioma, lo único que puedo decir es que "Yo nunca lo he oído", y por lo tanto me resulta totalmente incómoda esa construcción. Ya han dado señas de que en Argentina si se usa, y un caso especial en que también se usa en México, sin embargo, a mi la expresión no me convence. Y si quieres que sea tan radical, pues no, entonces "una genio" no existe en donde yo crecí y sus alrededores.


 
Secundo tu explicación al 100%, Mirx. A mí también me suena rarísimo "una genio"; pero bueno... ¡ahora ya sabemos que en Argentina sí se usa!

Saludos.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Para mí (española) "ella es una genio", lo entendería como el:
"Ser imaginario al que se cree dotado de poderes sobrenaturales."

Pero para decir que es "un hacha o un crack" en algo, espontáneamente diría 
"ella es un genio".

Pero "él es un figura" y "él es un máquina" sí me son familiares, y no me chocan en absoluto.

Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ena 63 said:


> "él es un figura" y "él es un máquina" sí me son familiares, y no me chocan en absoluto.


 
¿Qué tal, Ena?

Pues decirte que a mí sí me suena de lo más extraño. A ver qué dicen los demás...

Saludos.


----------



## ganii18

_ena63: Pero "él es un figura" y "él es un máquina" sí me son familiares, y no me chocan en absoluto.
_ 

Totalmente de acuerdo con Traductora, no me suena bien para nada .... 

el es UNA figura o el es UNA maquina

( perdonen los acentos pero me hes imposible en esta maquina )


----------



## juandavidcrog

*9. *m. Ser fabuloso con figura humana, que interviene en cuentos y leyendas orientales. _El genio de la lámpara de Aladino._

_Según la rae..._

_No hay acepciones en femenino para el sustantivo genio._


----------



## Like an Angel

Solo para dejar claro, en Argentina (como bien acotó el amigo picante) no se dice _ella es una geni*o*_, sino _ella es una geni*a, *_pero el programa de TV del que hablan también se tradujo aquí como _Mi bella genio_. Genia se usa cuando se quiere halagar a alguien por sus conocimientos.

Saludos geniales.


----------



## Pinairun

Me parece que es justo diferenciar el género de las palabras, pero en algunos casos resulta francamente inútil. ¿Por qué "estropear" la belleza de "genio" o "musa" si nos sirven tal cual? Todo el mundo entiende lo que quiere decir "ella es un genio" o "él es mi musa" ¿verdad?. ¿O es que a un hombre que toca la flauta deberíamos llamarle "flautisto"?

En España, por ejemplo, la RAE admite que se llame "médico" o "médica" al hombre o mujer que ejerce la medicina. Pero mantiene que "médica" es la mujer del médico. ¿No sería preferible utilizar "Ella es médico" en el primer caso? Se evitaría una ambigüedad innecesaria.


----------



## DrZero

> En España, por ejemplo, la RAE admite que se llame "médico" o "médica" al hombre o mujer que ejerce la medicina. Pero mantiene que "médica" es la mujer del médico. ¿No sería preferible utilizar "Ella es médico" en el primer caso? Se evitaría una ambigüedad innecesaria.



Así es, yo también estoy de acuerdo, así se evitaría esa ambiguedad que dices. También sucede con las palabras músico/música, arquitecto/arquitecta aprobadas por la RAE.
Entonces si seguimos esta lógica por que no decir ella es electricista y él electricisto. En serio que hay palabras que si realmente resultan ser una pérdida de tiempo el estar buscándoles  el genero dizque "apropiado".

En el caso de genio, si nos referimos a una mujer, pues tomaría el  contexto femenino, es decir:
Ella es una genio.
Realmente es una genio hermosa.
La genio está tan ocupada ....

y así.

Bueno, esa es mi opinión.

Saludos


----------



## Bluelatinrose

*diva**.*


*1. *f. V. *divo*


*divo**, va**.*

(Del lat. _divus_).



*1. *adj. Dicho de un artista del mundo del espectáculo, y en especial de un cantante de ópera: Que goza de fama superlativa. U. t. c. s. U. t. en sent. peyor.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:Curioso, también se escucha cada vez más: "Fulanita es una ídola" e  incluso en la tapa de una revista aparece así. A mí me suena horrible, pero parece ser parte de una tendencia: una genia, una ídola... Ciao.Adolfo


----------



## Vale_yaya

Pinairun said:


> Me parece que es justo diferenciar el género de las palabras, pero en algunos casos resulta francamente inútil. ¿Por qué "estropear" la belleza de "genio" o "musa" si nos sirven tal cual? Todo el mundo entiende lo que quiere decir "ella es un genio" o "él es mi musa" ¿verdad?. ¿O es que a un hombre que toca la flauta deberíamos llamarle "flautisto"?


 
En Ecuador se diría: Ella es un genio. (una persona de admirable/elevado IQ, muy inteligente), pero también se utiliza:  Ella una genio para las matemáticas. 

Pero sí hablamos de la famosa "genio".. mi bella genio... se diría: Ella es una "genio" hermosa (posee poderes sobrenaturales).... pero para ser realistas cuántas "genios" mujeres hemos visto?... La verdad yo sólo he escuchado de ella... y no decimos "genia" (para nada). 

Así que la mayoría de la veces, por no decir siempre, digo "un genio" si me refiero a una mujer.


----------



## javier8907

Para mí es exactamente lo mismo que dices.


----------

